# Madeira



## ToniLee (Mar 8, 2016)

I will be ready to retire in a few years (if a writer ever really does that), and want a new place to live without all the hate, and fear that goes with where I live now in the Midwest of the U.S. I have lived in the past in Spain, so I am not afraid to relocate to another country. I'm looking forward to it. Madeira seems right up my alley, though I am sure that it is not a utopia. I am divorced, 58, writer, educated female. I love nature, and walk a lot. I do not want to have to own a car. I am not looking for a husband/partner of any kind, but would like to live in an area where I can volunteer, and be a part of the community. I also need some information on owning a pet there, and what vet facilities are available. I may bring a dog, and can get that information from the Portuguese consulate here. I am more concerned if that is excepted in the society in order to rent in the beginning, and the care available for shots, etc. I could go on, but there will be plenty of time for more particulars over the next couple of years. Thank you for your time, and I look forward to hearing from you. Have a great day


----------

